# Best Practice?



## stevetj (Feb 7, 2020)

Just wanted some opinions on this; Installing a new panel and will be running a few new circuits to bath/kitchen etc and will be reconnecting old existing circuits into new breakers in new panel. Looking at the existing feeds most of them will be too short to fit nicely onside the new panel with sufficient free play to make a neat job of it, so somewhere I'll have to extend the old feeds somewhere, question is do I terminate those feeds (into a junction box) next to the panel or find somewhere out of the way so Im running new cable into the box for final connection. Just looking for opinions as to what would make a neater job, I think if I can find a location say 5/6 feet away that can accommodate a few junction boxes then run new cable into the panel? Thoughts please


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

stevetj said:


> Just wanted some opinions on this; Installing a new panel and will be running a few new circuits to bath/kitchen etc and will be reconnecting old existing circuits into new breakers in new panel. Looking at the existing feeds most of them will be too short to fit nicely onside the new panel with sufficient free play to make a neat job of it, so somewhere I'll have to extend the old feeds somewhere, question is do I terminate those feeds (into a junction box) next to the panel or find somewhere out of the way so Im running new cable into the box for final connection. Just looking for opinions as to what would make a neater job, I think if I can find a location say 5/6 feet away that can accommodate a few junction boxes then run new cable into the panel? Thoughts please


Before we answer, can you tell us if your General Contracting company has the proper license (C-10) to do electrical work? Thank you.


----------



## stevetj (Feb 7, 2020)

B License but this work is part of larger prime contract covering framing, pluming, mech etc.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

stevetj said:


> B License but this work is part of larger prime contract covering framing, pluming, mech etc.


Sorry, trying to understand (from Canada), does that mean you are a licensed electrical contractor?


----------



## stevetj (Feb 7, 2020)

Class B allows you to perform most trades so long as the contract includes 2 others, if that makes sense? so if we are doing only electrical work we'd not be permitted, but if we are doing framing, plumbing, mechanical etc then we could, odd rule but kind of makes sense and presumably stop us going after just electrical contracts and stopes plumbers coming after framing work!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

stevetj said:


> Class B allows you to perform most trades so long as the contract includes 2 others, if that makes sense? so if we are doing only electrical work we'd not be permitted, but if we are doing framing, plumbing, mechanical etc then we could, odd rule but kind of makes sense and presumably stop us going after just electrical contracts and stopes plumbers coming after framing work!


Weird. I’m not telling. I like to see electricians working.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

stevetj said:


> Class B allows you to perform most trades so long as the contract includes 2 others, if that makes sense? so if we are doing only electrical work we'd not be permitted, but if we are doing framing, plumbing, mechanical etc then we could, odd rule but kind of makes sense and presumably stop us going after just electrical contracts and stopes plumbers coming after framing work!


But there’s nothing qualifying you as being an electrician, correct?


----------



## stevetj (Feb 7, 2020)

None, unless you count the 25 years + experience of construction (including electrical) Although I did learn that most electricians are pretty crap at doing as they're told and cleaning up after themselves and will usually sit with their arms crossed if there's a bit of 2x4 in their way. Mind you what did I expect posting on a forum for electricians other than 'we're electricians, you're not' nonsense.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ibtl


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

stevetj said:


> None, unless you count the 25 years + experience of construction (including electrical) Although I did learn that most electricians are pretty crap at doing as they're told and cleaning up after themselves and will usually sit with their arms crossed if there's a bit of 2x4 in their way. Mind you what did I expect posting on a forum for electricians other than 'we're electricians, you're not' nonsense.


This is great. Most electricians are crap. Can you tell me how to do your job. Good luck. If you can't figure this out you belong NO WHERE NEAR a panel. I doubt you will know all the little things that make the install safe. Hope you don't kill someone due to installing a screw or removing one that should be. You will ignore all of this, I'm sure and just attack us.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

stevetj said:


> None, unless you count the 25 years + experience of construction (including electrical) Although I did learn that most electricians are pretty crap at doing as they're told and cleaning up after themselves and will usually sit with their arms crossed if there's a bit of 2x4 in their way. Mind you what did I expect posting on a forum for electricians other than 'we're electricians, you're not' nonsense.


You have been flagged. Bye.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Because of liability we cannot give you advice. Either hire an EC or post on...
https://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## stevetj (Feb 7, 2020)

Well done you prove my point in all its glory!
You ask an Electrician for an opinion and this is what you get.

Good luck and goodbye you moron


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

arty:

Lol


----------

